# X370 GAMING PRO CARBON stable UEFI update, wann?



## raveit65 (3. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, dass dafür kein finales BIOS mehr kommen wird.
Die BETA`s sind in der Regel aber stabil und schon gut ausgereift.
Hier kann man es ruhig wagen eine BETA Version zu installieren.


----------



## raveit65 (4. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## MSIToWi (5. Juli 2020)

Du kannst das gerne noch an den Support über die Webseite weitergeben, eventuell legt man dann nochmal Hand an.
Das X570 Tomahawk ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## raveit65 (11. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (11. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (14. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------

